# (Aide) - Chamgement d'identifiant Apple



## LEX-O-MATIC (4 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai changer mon identifiant Apple avec un alias créer sur ma boite mail (icloud.com). Lorsque je procède à la manipulation un message d'erreur en rouge m'indique "Vous pouvez seulement ajouter l’adresse @icloud.com qui figure déjà dans votre compte." alors que j'ai bien verifier et l'alias est bien dans mon compte.







*ÉDIT :* Je viens de voir que j'ai fais un doublon, je pense supprimer le topic mais dans mon cas c'est bien un alias sur le même compte et non un autre compte Apple.


----------

